# Need companion for feral pigeon



## CAB55GT (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a pigeon --rock dove--that cannot be released and I'm hoping to find a healthy companion for him/her available for adoption. I have not found any pigeon rescue facilities near my home. I'm willing to drive a few hours if need be. I live near Jackson, Michigan. I will provide a good home for a feral pigeon that is also unable to fly--or otherwise fend for themselves. I can possibly adopt long-distance--but my preference is to find a local bird in need.
i would appreciate any advice as well 
Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome and thank you for taking in your current pigeon and now wanting to adopt a companion for it! I'm going to move your thread to the Adoption Forum as I think you will probably get more replies there.

Terry


----------

